# Table saw making rattling grinding noise



## Spike495 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi guys, my dewalt dw745 table saw is making a lot more noise after I might have pinched the blade during some heavy use. Could it be the bearings? No blade wobble, just a bad noise. Thanks for any help.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's either ...*

You may have bent something, or smoked a bearing. If the blade runs true, it's not the issue, so what's left?

Take the blade off and run the motor without it.... same noises? There may be a small wedge of wood stuck between the blade and the motor?


----------



## Spike495 (Feb 10, 2016)

I took the blade of and same noise but not as loud. Blade is definitely not hitting anything, and nothing caught in there. Could it be a bearing? Is that easy to replace? Saw is working fine, it's just an unhealthy noise. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

With the blade off you might probe it with a mechanic stethoscope and see specifically where it's coming from. If it's a bearing it might be very difficult to replace. They are usually pressed in with a hydraulic press. When you can determine what it is we can cross that bridge then.


----------

